# MANGATO  é um tigre!



## Vanda

Parabéns, Gatão!

Chegou à idade do tigre, né?

Então, FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO TIGRÃO!!!!

Muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida!​


----------



## altita

Felicidades, mangato! Y muchas gracias por tu input.


----------



## airosa

Mangato, feliz aniversario e moitos anos de vida. Boa saúde e benestar. 

Grazas pola súa participación activa neste foro. É de gran axuda para todos nós.

Aperta,
          airosa.

P.D. ¿Está en buen gallego? Usé un traductor en línea.


----------



## Carisma

Parabéns, Mangato, tudo de bom!!!! Abraço!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estimado Hombre Gato:

Muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida.


----------



## Nanon

¡Enhorabuena! ¡Una raya más pa'l tigre!
Felicidades e mil beijos!


----------



## olivinha

Moitos bicos para o galego mais gato do WF e mais felicades ainda.
Com muito carinho,
O


----------



## Alentugano

Parabéns e felicidades!!


----------



## vf2000

Parabéns, Mangato. Muitos anos de vida.
Acho que viramos uma família.
Beijos e muito AXÉ!!!


----------



## almufadado

Ó Gatão, gatinho, Mangato
Tu caiste pués no erro 
De fazer mais un anito
recebe uma abraço sincero
E desejos de um dia bonito !

Ele é Mangato, gatinho, gatão
_No seu moi fermoso falar_
Nos mostra a solução
_que estabamos a buscar_

O Mangato no seu dicir,
na sua boa opinião,
tu tens de o escoitar 
Ou, em Português, o ouvir
Pois ele é um amigão
que tem bon corazón para dar !

A idade é o bilhete,
A que a vida nos submete, 
mas viver é um foguete 
que contra o céu se arremete !
É antes do estoiro  que a gente se diverte ! 

Polo iso goza e ti diverte !

Moitos parabens !


----------



## Carfer

O almufadado tem razão, 'viver é um foguete' e o nosso, Mangato, já passou do zénite. Espero que o teu e o meu caiam lentamente e que demorem muito a chegar ao chão. Entretanto, trata de aproveitar a vista lá das alturas. Um grande abraço de parabéns, amigo.


----------



## Nonstar

Meus parabéns e muitos anos de vida, gatito!! MIAU!!!


----------



## okporip

Toma - Nota - Mano
Nota - Mano - Manga
  Gato - Mano - Nato
  Mangato


----------



## almufadado

Olhe ... sua prenda ... 

+--------<papel de embrulho >--------+
|......................................................| 
|...prenda de anos aqui embrulhada ...|
|......................................................| 
+--------<papel de embrulho >--------+


----------



## anaczz

Parabéns, Mangato. Felicidades!!
Um beijinho


----------



## Tomby

Aunque sea con dos horas y pico de retraso:* ¡FELICIDADES! - PARABÉNS! *
Cosas de las vacaciones que practicamente concluyo hoy.
Seguiremos en contacto.
¡Salud!
TT.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Os meus parabéns.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Parabéns, Gatão!​
> 
> Chegou à idade do tigre, né?​
> Então, FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO TIGRÃO!!!!​
> Muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida!​


 

Imperdoavel! Nem se me passou pela bola espiar no congrats.

Problemas da idade.  Obrigado de coração.


----------



## Mangato

altita said:


> Felicidades, mangato! Y muchas gracias por tu input.


 
Gracias Altita, y gracias a todos los que compartimos el amor a nuestros queridos idiomas.


----------



## Mangato

Carisma said:


> Parabéns, Mangato, tudo de bom!!!! Abraço!!


 
Tudo beleza.  Um beijo


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Estimado Hombre Gato:
> 
> Muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida.


 
Obrigadão pelos desejos. Mas já disseram esses grandes homens que lembras na firma.

_*O importante não é viver muito. E viver bem*_


----------



## Mangato

Nanon said:


> ¡Enhorabuena! ¡*Una raya* más pa'l tigre!
> Felicidades e mil beijos!


 
São tantas, que mais que um tigre semelho uma zebra

Obrigado, por ese ollar tão lindo

Um beijão


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Moitos bicos para o galego mais gato do WF e mais felicades ainda.
> Com muito carinho,
> O


 
Olivinha, prezada Louise, carioca engraçada,  muito obridago. Tamos a sentir a tua falta.

Beijos


----------



## Mangato

Alentugano said:


> Parabéns e felicidades!!


 
Muito obrigado, fezidade que comparto con tosdos vocês.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Parabéns, Mangato. Muitos anos de vida.
> Acho que viramos uma família.
> Beijos e muito AXÉ!!!


 
Pois sim, uma grande familia que mora  do Río Grande até a Terra de Fogo. Dos Pirineus até os  Andes, do Atlántico ao Pacífico. Obrigado, e  por favor reserva-me uma rede entre coqueiros, na Bahía de Todos os Santos.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, feliz aniversario e moitos anos de vida. Boa saúde e benestar.
> 
> Grazas pola súa participación activa neste foro. É de gran axuda para todos nós.
> 
> Aperta,
> airosa.
> 
> P.D. ¿Está en buen gallego? Usé un traductor en línea.


 
Graciñas Airosa, ar puro que nos chega do leste.  Nada que agradecer. Son eu quen agradezo polo que aprendo día a día.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, feliz aniversario e moitos anos de vida. Boa saúde e benestar.
> 
> Grazas pola súa participación activa neste foro. É de gran axuda para todos nós.
> 
> Aperta,
> airosa.
> 
> P.D. ¿Está en buen gallego? Usé un traductor en línea.


 
Graciñas, Airosa, aire fresco que nos chega polo leste. Agradecido son eu, pola amizade, e polo que cada dia aprendo.


----------



## Mangato

almufadado said:


> Ó Gatão, gatinho, Mangato
> Tu caiste pués no erro
> De fazer mais un anito
> recebe uma abraço sincero
> E desejos de um dia bonito !
> 
> Ele é Mangato, gatinho, gatão
> _No seu moi fermoso falar_
> Nos mostra a solução
> _que estabamos a buscar_
> 
> O Mangato no seu dicir,
> na sua boa opinião,
> tu tens de o escoitar
> Ou, em Português, o ouvir
> Pois ele é um amigão
> que tem bon corazón para dar !
> 
> A idade é o bilhete,
> A que a vida nos submete,
> mas viver é um foguete
> que contra o céu se arremete !
> É antes do estoiro que a gente se diverte !
> 
> Polo iso goza e ti diverte !
> 
> Moitos parabens !


 
*A idade é o bilhete,*
*A que a vida nos submete, *
*mas viver é um foguete *
*que contra o céu se arremete !*
*É antes do estoiro que a gente se diverte !* 

Como disse outro grande poeta, anónimo

*A gato morto ratos ao rabo*

Obrigado,


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> O almufadado tem razão, 'viver é um foguete' e o nosso, Mangato, já passou do zénite. Espero que o teu e o meu caiam lentamente e que demorem muito a chegar ao chão. Entretanto, trata de aproveitar a vista lá das alturas. Um grande abraço de parabéns, amigo.


 
Obrigado amigo, e mentras estemos na altura, alumbremos, embora seja qual vagalume

Um grande abraço também para ti.


----------



## Mangato

Nonstar said:


> Meus parabéns e muitos anos de vida, gatito!! MIAU!!!


 
Obrigado Estrela!


----------



## Mangato

XiaoRoel said:


> Os meus parabéns.


 

Gracinhas veciño!


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Toma - Nota - Mano
> Nota - Mano - Manga
> Gato - Mano - Nato
> Mangato


 
Oi OK, não sabia que que os mangatos déramos tanto jogo

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> Parabéns, Mangato. Felicidades!!
> Um beijinho


 

Obrigada ana. Aceito com tudo o prazer que me produz o que chega do BRASIL


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Aunque sea con dos horas y pico de retraso:* ¡FELICIDADES! - PARABÉNS! *
> Cosas de las vacaciones que practicamente concluyo hoy.
> Seguiremos en contacto.
> ¡Salud!
> TT.


 
El retrasado soy yo que hasta que pasó una semana no me enteré!

Gracias, salut i força al canut... que para otros esfuerzos ya no está uno.


----------

